# Newbie question: affordable digital mixer for home use



## williepabon (Oct 10, 2012)

Guys:
I'm looking for a digital mixer (no more than 4 or 6 inputs) that is capable to produce output in WAV format that could be saved to disk (computer) or flash drive. Any brand name/model suggestion is welcomed, but since it will be for home use, it should be affordable ($$wise). Thanks for the help.:innocent:


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

I would recommend the Peavey PV6 USB mixer. It's 4 XLR inputs and a single stereo input for a total of 6 channels. You can get it for about $130.

For recording, I use "Audacity", it's free and has many useful features and will output to all the popular audio formats.


----------



## williepabon (Oct 10, 2012)

WooferHound said:


> I would recommend the Peavey PV6 USB mixer. It's 4 XLR inputs and a single stereo input for a total of 6 channels. You can get it for about $130.
> 
> For recording, I use "Audacity", it's free and has many useful features and will output to all the popular audio formats.


But, I'm looking for digital audio output from the mixer, not analog. I think the product you suggest produces analog output.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Most small studio/home audio mixers designed to interface with computers will be USB or Firewire output. Focusrite Scarlett 18i6 has both spdif and usb options and it can be found for under $300.00. The spdif is still 2 channel or stereo out but in digital format. Audacity can be used to save the file in whatever format you choose. I myself use an older Behringer Xenyx 2442FX and a Firewire interface, I find the Firewire interface more adaptable for multi-tracking.


----------



## williepabon (Oct 10, 2012)

ericzim said:


> Most small studio/home audio mixers designed to interface with computers will be USB or Firewire output. Focusrite Scarlett 18i6 has both spdif and usb options and it can be found for under $300.00. The spdif is still 2 channel or stereo out but in digital format. Audacity can be used to save the file in whatever format you choose. I myself use an older Behringer Xenyx 2442FX and a Firewire interface, I find the Firewire interface more adaptable for multi-tracking.


Ericzim:

Thanks for the suggestions. Up until now I think I have three possibilities to choose from: (1) MOTU UltraLite-mk3 Hybrid, (2) Roland Octa-Capture, and (3) Focusrite Scarlett 18i6. Now, I have to do the deep analysis ($$$) Uuumm.:spend:


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

The Mackie Onyx Blackbird Premium 16x16 FireWire Recording Interface is my first and I liked its simplicity as the Behringer already has a fine assortment of built in affects so affects built-in to interface were not needed.


----------



## planetnine (Mar 3, 2009)

"wav" is a file type, not a digital output. 

You would need a mixer that can directly record to media such as USB stick or HDD, or you could output digital audio (in S/P-DIF or AES format, or ADAT) and record it with a digital recorder or a laptop.


>


----------

